# Already happening



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


>


Hes broke and needed a quick endorsement ?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hes broke and needed a quick endorsement ?


broke? Larry Fitz just bought a minority piece of the Phoenix Suns a few weeks ago. Dude is smart with his money and is truly one of the good guys in the NFL.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> broke? Larry Fitz just bought a minority piece of the Phoenix Suns a few weeks ago. Dude is smart with his money and is truly one of the good guys in the NFL.


The commercial with him calling just to hear his moms voice on vm always gets me.

dude is &#129392;&#129392;&#129392;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hes broke and needed a quick endorsement ?


Larry Fitzgerald Current Net Worth: $97 Million
https://coed.com/2019/01/24/larry-fitzgerald-net-worth-how-much-nfl-receiver-worth/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol at 14:21 you can see it blew right through a stop sign

lol yep, already blowing through stop signs


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol at 14:21 you can see it blew right through a stop sign
> 
> lol yep, already blowing through stop signs


Keep swinging.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> Keep swinging.


the only thing missed was that stop sign


----------

